# Does the CF use something like this?



## raiseitup (22 Jan 2011)

Hi guys. The other day I say a sweatshirt that is made from a special material so when you sweat it actually heats up.

I was wondering if the CF is using something like this yet?


Thanks

PS Ill Find a link later.


----------



## REDinstaller (22 Jan 2011)

Nope not in the inventory. I'm sure it would be a real crowd pleaser in Afghanistan. :


----------



## raiseitup (22 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Nope not in the inventory. I'm sure it would be a real crowd pleaser in Afghanistan. :




Ha ha.  :rofl: I meant for winter operations as our lovely country is cold 2/3 of the year.


----------



## REDinstaller (22 Jan 2011)

I don't think it would be very practical. Usually when we are sweating out on winter ops, the last thing we want is to become warmer.


----------



## raiseitup (23 Jan 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I don't think it would be very practical. Usually when we are sweating out on winter ops, the last thing we want is to become warmer.



Very true. Either way cool technlolgy

http://www.mizunocda.com/equipment.nsf/group?openform&div=running&cat=10run2-appm&subcat=breath+thermo


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

Nifty stuff I you are running marathons in Canada during the winter, but thats about it.


----------



## Fatalize (23 Jan 2011)

Wouldn't be that bad for the hurry up and wait nature of the artillery on the gun line  Coming into action, Running out the aiming posts in 3 feet of snow .. sweating bullets by the time you get back then going on stand easy in -40!


----------



## REDinstaller (23 Jan 2011)

The using your gucci sweaty clothes to pound in tent spikes later that night.


----------

